
Show HN: Pandashells – Bringing the Python data stack to the shell prompt - robdmc
https://github.com/robdmc/pandashells
======
robdmc
Pandashells is a set of cli tools that opens up the power of the python data
stack to the bash prompt. Brings dataframe manipulation, visualization and
statistical modeling to the unix pipeline workflow.

~~~
sciurus
Since you created this tool, you can put "Show HN:" at the beginning of your
submission's title. That will make it show up on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
robdmc
I'm a total HN noob. Don't see an option for editing the post. Am I just
blind?

~~~
danso
No...after the first X minutes, the option to change the title is lost. Maybe
a mod will change it though.

~~~
Cogito
...and you can always send an email to the mods to ask them to do this -
hn@ycombinator.com

They tend to reply quickly and are very helpful, in my experience!

------
jackmaney
> There is no requirements file with pandashells because some of the tools
> only require the standard library, and there's no sense installing
> unnecessary packages if you only want to use that subset of tools.

This is a _terrible_ idea. One of the main features of package managers is
dependency management. If you want to be as minimalistic as possible, separate
the tools into further packages (some of which have their requirements laid
out properly, and some of which only require the standard library).

~~~
mixmastamyk
Try the extra capabilities parameters in setup.py, so the user can selectively
install what they'd like:

    
    
        extras_require = {
             'param_name': ['pkg1', 'pkg2'],
         },
    
    

They then can be used like so:

    
    
        pip install package[param_name]

~~~
robdmc
thanks mixmastamyk. That's a good suggestion.

------
et2o
This looks amazing! The amount of time I spend writing short python scripts to
manipulate data in simple ways is way too big, and this looks like it might
fit my needs precisely. Thank you for creating this.

------
afarrell
This is great! Do you want to make a Conda package for this or shall I?

~~~
robdmc
I would love help making a conda package. I've never done that before. I
didn't spend a lot of time looking, but I didn't find conda packages for some
of the dependencies (e.g. gatspy). If you now how to work around that, I'd
welcome the help.

------
wakatana
Thank you very much for your work. One question: I've never used PowerShell
cause I'm UNIX user but isn't PowerShell capable of doing something similar
(piping the objects)?

~~~
robdmc
I'm not sure. I've never used PowerShell either.

